# [Demande] Conseils Apple TV



## iloveufo (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour les gens du forum 
Je suis sur le point de craquer pour une appleTV mais j'ai encore un doute.
Je suis  actuellement sur PC (non on ne tape pas), avec Itunes et toute ma bibliothèque vidéo et audio est sur celui ci.
Mon point d'accès internet est le Livebox.
Est ce qu'en reliant le PC et l'AppleTV sur la Livebox (les 2 en Ethernet), les vidéos contenus sur le PC  (en bibliothèque Itunes et MP4) seront lisibles par l'AppleTV
En gros le  schéma     PC+Itunes-----------LiveBOX------------AppleTV




Merci d'avance


----------



## radar (10 Septembre 2008)

Oui, ça marchera.


----------



## iloveufo (10 Septembre 2008)

Mais c'est une super nouvelle ça!!!Je sens que je vais craquer!!
Si j'ai bien compris il suffit de la brancher en Ethernet sur la live box , d'activer partager la bibliothèque sur mon réseau local et mes vidéos seront accessibles sur mon téléviseur mais nécessite qu' itunes reste ouvert.
Dans ce cas la y a t'il des problèmes de lag ? est ce possible en mettant le reseau en CPL
Je sais que jen demande beaucoup
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Tu peux synchroniser l'Apple TV comme un ipod, dans ce cas le contenu se trouve sur son disque dur et tu n'as pas besoin d'allumer ton PC.


----------



## iloveufo (10 Septembre 2008)

ok mais comme mon pc est allumé 24H/24h...Quelqu'un l'a testé avec des CPL ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait des problèmes, vu qu'on peut faire la même chose en wifi... Je ne connais pas le débit du CPL mais ce n'est quand même pas moins que le wifi? Si?


----------



## iloveufo (10 Septembre 2008)

Je sais pas trop, mais je crois que je vais céder a la tentation 
Une petite question qui me viens a l'esprit à propos de la synchronisation.
Peut on simplement synchroniser seulement des listes comme sur un ipod. J'aimerai pouvoir la transporter.


----------



## jerome_istin (12 Septembre 2008)

Salut !

Rien a voir avec la synchro mais, lors de ton achat, reflechis bien a la capacite de ton Apple TV par rapport a la taille de ta bibliotheque...

J'ai achete un Apple TV 40 Go quelques mois apres sa sortie. Aujourd'hui, j'ai 14 Go de photos, 32 Go de musique plus films, podcasts, series TV (je vis aux USA), pour resumer plus de 100 Go de media. En bien depuis la version 2 de l'Apple TV, c'est l'enfer !

J'utilisais la synchronisation automatique ce qui avait pour effet de synchroniser les photos, puis la musique puis le reste, le reste etant synchronise en gardant le plus recent (non lu). Du coup mon disque dur de 40 Go etait perpetuellement plein a craquer...

Consequence, si j'avais une serie de 15 podcasts de 3 minutes chacun et que je veuille visionner le premier podcast de cette serie, telecharge y'a une semaine (donc pas le plus recent), il faudra si j'ai bien compris, que l'aTV fasse d'abord faire de la place sur le disque dur, puis transfere le podcast en question sur le disque, puis le lise...

En tout cas, c'est ce qui devait se passer car il mettait 3 minutes avant de pouvoir lire le podcast en question. Tres tres, tres chiant...

Pareil avec les bandes annonces de film, parfois, pour voir 30 secondes trailer en HD, je devais attendre 3 ou 4 minutes de telechargement. OK, mon reseau "g" est un peu lent mais quand meme.

Du coup, j'ai achete un disque de 160 Go, ai du acheter iPartition pour pouvoir le rendre compatible aTV (il semble que depuis Leopard les manip pour partitionner son disque "manuellement" ne fonctionnent plus) et passer deux soirs a essayer de faire fonctionner tout cela ensemble (sans oublier le temps de synchro pour 100 Go).

Depuis, vu que grace a l'option sauvegarde manuelle TOUT est synchronise sur le disque de l'aTV (maintenant que j'ai la place), tout est quasiment instantane: podcasts, videos, series et meme les bandes annonces de film qui ne prennent que quelques secondes pour demarrer (meme les HD).

Probleme: meme si j'ai achete un disque recommande par MacWorld pour cet echange, il semble qu'il chauffe trop et amene des plantage frequents de l'aTV qui font que parfois je dois le rebooter plusieurs fois / jour et le laisser refroidir plusieurs minutes avant de le rebrancher.
Du coup, l'aTV trone sur mon meuble "hi-fi" le capot superieur entre-ouvert bequille par deux allumettes... 
C'est moche, tres moche, mais j'ai plus de plantages...

Moralite: je continue a me mordre les c.....es de ne pas avoir attendu un mois de plus a l'epoque et de ne pas avoir achete un aTV 160 Go !

Hope this helps!


----------



## iloveufo (13 Septembre 2008)

Euh tu m'a mis un peu le doute et je vais certainement faire un peu mon boulet...
Ce que j'attends de mon appleTv, c'est de faire le relais entre mon PC ou sont stocker mes vidéos (et mon itunes) et ma tv. et accessoirement mettre quelques vidéos quand je part en vadrouille...C'est possible???


----------



## boubou62 (14 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, et heureux d'être parmi vous.
Je suis dans le même cas que toi iloveufo, sauf, que moi, j'utilise un modem routeur 3Com wifi et une connexion ADSL, sans trople play. J'ai failli payer l'AppleTV hier (celle à 40Go, le seule qui restait chez le revendeur), mais je me suis donné ce week-End pour réfléchir. Alors en plus des questions que tu poses et qui m'interese, avant de passer à l'act de débourser 300, je pose également la question de savoir comment booster l'ATV avec la methode de mac-génération (que je salue et félicite au passage pour le tuto), ne disposant pas de Mac.

Merci de nous aider à faire le bon choix, avec vos réponses et votre expérience.


----------



## iouze (15 Septembre 2008)

Hello,

je suis dans le même cas que vous (non pas dans la config mais dans l'hésitation de l'achat d'un Apple TV) :
> Prix trop élevé / E-U
> Non renouvellement du produit depuis sa sortie (pas le soft mais la machine)
Bref un super produit lors de sa sortie mais depuis j'ia un peu l'impression que c'est la 5eme roue de la charette
En ce qui concerne les modifications de la config de base, le site Mac & Video propose un long tutoriel sur l'Apple TV


----------

